# LED Cobra head replacement



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

My dad asked me to look at a 150 watt HPS cobrahead fixture he has on the front of his garage when I was over last weekend. I took it down and it's either the ballast or ignitior. This thing has to be 30 years old, so I told him to just replace rather than repair.

I was going to look at putting up a LED version, but am uncertain of the brightness of the LED cobraheads.

I've seen literature indicating a 150 watt HPS can be replaced by a 60 watt LED version. I was going to go with 4000K color.

I'm looking at either a 60 watt Phillips StreetView SVM-60W32LED4K-R-LE2-UNV-GY3-RC-SP1D or a 54 watt CREE BXSPR-B-HT-4ME-A-40K-UL-SV

He doesn't need daylight and the 150 watt HPS was probably overkill. The head is about 18 feet off the ground and wants to cover 25 feet in front and about 30 feet either side.

Is a 60 watt unit going to be bright enough? Too bright?

Phillips also has a 30 watt model and CREE has a 25 watt model, but I'm a bit concerned of these not being bright enough. I was thinking that I could ask my guy at the supply house if he's sold any that I could maybe go out and see how bright they are.

Price is around $250 for the 45 w CREE and $300 for the 60 w Phillips (Canadian, so would be about $200 US for the CREE and 240 US for the Phillips).

I thought someone might have some first hand experience that could help confirm what wattage to go.


----------

